# What the mavs are trying to do to win it all....



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

They are trying to get Rashard Lewis from Sea. to come to play for them. The reason is simple: They wanna stop Kobe. They figure that with Raef, Dirk, and some of their other big guys on shaq they need someone to get Bryant, and who thay gonna put on him, Michael Finley? His is better on O then on D. If they do get Lewis to come to Dallas, do you think that they'll win it all?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*I don't think the'll win it all because...*

Rashard Lewis is MUCH better on O than he is on D. Michael Finley is a very good offensive player who is a tremendous defensive rebounder for a guy his size. Sometimes it seems like he is the only guy with any defensive intensity on that team. He may be better on O, but he's the best they got on D.

Also, they will have to get past the Kings to get to the Lakers. The Kings play a more effecient version of Dallas' offense and better D. Dallas can't take four of seven from Sacramento unless two of their starters get hurt and Dirk and Nash roll.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

With all respect to the Mavs if they want to have any shot of threating the Lakers they need a big versatile young big Center who can bang down low and run the floor. With all respect to Kobe we all know the Lakers hurt every team with the big man.

I would love to see a

-Jamaal Magloire on the Mavs this kid will be a star. He's 7-0, great shot blocker/rebounder, athletic and soft touch around the rim. The Mavs dont need another dominate scorer ie:Lewis. They need somone who will bring the big man pressence to there lineup every night.

I do know the Mavs will have to give up alot to get him.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

to have a realistic chance of winning it all the mavs will have to win their division,which will pair them against the lakers most likely.i agree with the assessment that lewis is better on offense than defense,he doesnt have the footwork to be a good defender.fact is rashard lewis was a 2nd rd pick for a reason,if he can get 10mil per from seattle he should take it because he certainly isnt worth it.


----------

